

New Blackberry L looks sexy - bert2002
http://crackberry.com/blackberry-10-l-series-caught-some-glorious-new-images

======
NateDad
A black bar phone with a big screen? Sexy? Wait, haven't we seen this before?
Like, every phone produced in the last 3 years? I guess it's notable that RIM
didn't screw it up.

------
onetwothreefour
Maybe without the ugly BlackBerry logo on the front, taking up most of the
phone bezel.

------
Krylez
Looks like a Droid X from the front.

